# Lump on Snail's "moustach"



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've got a little apple snail named Scoot. I got him recently from the pet store where he was in a tank with some aggressive angel fish. I noticed when I bought him, that his antennae-type things were a bit stumpy compared to the last snail that I had. I was concerned that the angel fish had been chewing on him.

Well, now his antennae have grown out, but on one of them, there is a lump within it. I'm not sure what to make of it. Could it be scar tissue? Or does he have some sort of infection?

He's sleeping at the moment, but I'll try to get a pic when I can.

Chessie


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=12303&limit=recent><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=12304&size=1 border=0></a>

Here's a picture of the lump. Sorry for the flash. I'll try to get a better picture, but you can see the lump pretty well here. Any ideas on what it could be?

Chessie


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

First of all, I love your snails name! Scoot! That is adorable!

As for the lump, hard to tell..... were his antennae nipped right down to the bottom where the lump has formed? If so, maybe it's scar tissue like you said.

Susankat is pretty good with Mystery Snails, you could ask her.

I have 3 in a tank with Harleys and 2 Angels. They tend to motor around with their antennae inside the shells because the Angels nip at them. They seem to be ok so far, but I miss seeing the cute little feelers out!


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

When I got him, his antenna was at least that short, and seemed stubbed at the end. He didn't come out of his shell much at first. Now he's all over the place. I think he's having a much better time of it with my platies.

Chessie


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

He has another lump on his "neck". I'm afraid he has some sort of infection.

Chessie


----------

